# Power steering mystery leak!!!



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey guys,

So the TT strikes again:banghead:

I noticed the driver side boot had lots of gunk on and was dripping fluid. Now I looked at it while the car was on a lift and could not find where it was coming from. The mechanic said it was coming from the actual unit(though he looked at it as much as me or less before saying this) and the whole unit needed to be replace

Seeing as how I know better than to trust a random guy who did my oil change, I did a bit of research online and learned a couple things

1) A whole new unit is stupidly expensive to do and out of the question right now

2) Only use the oem fluid

3) If not fixed right away, the rack can be ruined... meaning the whole unit will need to be replace

4) If your lucky, the whole unit may not need to be replaced

I checked the fluid level and it was pretty low. I got some of the oem fluid and topped it off(actually put a bit too much). This is my daily driver, so I need to keep going to work, and I have the fluid with me in the car. Currently I am checking the level everytime I stop, then go some where. So far I have only needed to top it off once. The leak seems to be very slow.

What looks like some of the fresh fluid is slowly making its way out, but the level in the resevior is still over max.

The steering is not sluggish at all, I wouldn't have even know had I not looked under the car. If anything it feels more loose:screwy:, but then again that could just be the mechanic putting too much air in the tires.

Ill try to have some pics of the leak up soon.

What Im trying to find out here, is if anyone can point out the possible leak spots other than just the boot. I've read there are some hard lines that tend to leak...

Also a link to a DIY would be great.

Im pretty much open to suggestions at this point....

Thanks :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

You're just going to have to look until you find the leak. It's a sealed unit that works on fluid under pressure, which means there are seals that could be leaking. I've never seen the lines leak unless they were damaged externally, or removed and reinstalled without new crush washers.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks 20v:beer:

I'm going to get under there and have a look this tomorrow. I'm hoping its either the boot or something else repairable.

I'm also going to be re-repairing the axle boots. I had previously done a rubber wrap on the front boots to cover some developing cracks. It's actually holding up really well, but I'd rather redo it with a lil more time and make it really clean(beats the labor of pulling out the axels). Im planning on getting some heavy duty rubber sheets from lowes and wrapping the boots in place with zip ties. 

I also have more grease to add into the boot before. Prob just gonna inject he boots with grease through the cracks.

Do you have any experience with these???

I was thinking of doing the same thing for the PS if the problem is the boot(sans grease).


----------



## VWtub (Sep 26, 2001)

Have you tried putting some dye in the power steering fluid? This could help you figure out exactly where your system is leaking.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

I looked at it a bit more thoroughly today and it def looks like its just dripping out of the end of the boot. Ill have a better idea tomorrow looking at it from underneath...

Im hoping I can do the same fix as the axle boots...

Any comments on boot repair???


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

there's a hose and connector right by the SAI pump that many folks disconnect when removing the SAI pump for the DIY fix. On the 225, it's close to the passenger side, near the crossover pipe. 

When you are under it and have the belly pan off, look in the vicinity of the SAI pump.


see pic #2 in this SAI pump DIY.


http://wiki.quattroworld.com/index.php/TT.Mk1_SAI_pump_rebuild


cheers


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Steering racks on the TT's tend to go bad between 120k and 150k. If the fluid is coming out of your tie rod boot, the rack seal has failed and you will need a new rack. Parts-geek was selling them for like $500. Takes about 4 hours to swap out.

Sorry to hear :beer:


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

sh8t sorry to hear that man... i replaced my rack at 180xxx kms. the end link seals went on my rack. 

i paid $180 for a used rack at a scrapper around here, look around your local scrap yards to see if they have a wrecked tt parted out. 


i recently had a PS leak on the return line(cooler line) which is the one that snakes around and goes back to the pump cuz it was sagging and somehow rubbed against the driveshaft... 

I can tell you from experiecne the PS wont leak if the car is sitting and you not turning wheels. if you have a puddle, then its runoff that already dripped. 

get the car on the hoist or jack stands and crank the wheel both ways in full a couple of times while some1 checks the lines/selas, you should be able to see it pissing out a small or large amount. 

i only suggest this because when i had a PS leak i had ps all over the underbody and dirt would stick to it too so it was really hard to trace until i did the mentioned.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks guy:beer:

Ive been under there for a while now...cleaned up a lot of the gunk.

from this


















to this



















The pump looks clean, may have already been changed. The steering feels fine too.


















Still cant find the leaks tho:banghead:


























Everything looks pretty good, but I know it has to be leaking somewhere:sly:

Could it be just the boot? Though I couldn't find the leak in the boot. Everywhere else was already pretty clean. I only had to clean the boots...

I had the TT up on ramps, so I couldnt turn the wheels... would just turning on the car help????


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

VroomTT said:


> Thanks guy:beer:
> 
> Ive been under there for a while now...cleaned up a lot of the gunk.
> 
> ...


u have to turn the wheels, thats when the fluid will be pressurized the most (pushed through the rack from one side to the other) 

you can just back it off the ramps and do a standing crank of the wheel full both ways a couple of times and then check the car on the ramp again.


----------



## sbin (May 28, 2008)

Had a leaking steering rack the fluid ran out of the boot and down the tie rod.
Sent mine to Rack Doctor $200 for a complete rebuild with a two year warranty.

http://shop.rackdoctor.net/2000-2003-Audi-TT-Rack-And-Pinion-18995-25589.htm


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

happened to me too. I found a fully rebuilt one for around $500 as well. Was the first 'major' thing I had to do to the car


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Rack seal is shot. Need a new rack or rebuild.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

ebay time :thumbup:


----------

